# Racist Ryanair Passenger



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

Ryanair and their lack of bottle and moral fibre 

This is disgraceful from the passenger but even as bad is the lack of any sort action from the Steward

The police should have been called and the guy thrown off - disgusting behaviour

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...-of-passenger-racially-abusing-woman-11531675

We all know what would have happened if she was abusing him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

Should have thrown him off mid flight. 

What would have happened if she was abusing him ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 21, 2018)

Read about it this morning and just seen the video clip on YouTube. Ryanair if they had anything about them should issue a full apology to both woman and pass the details of the rascist scum to the police. If anyone spoke to me or my wife like that I would be posting this from a cell.


----------



## Don Barzini (Oct 21, 2018)

This chap comes across as having a mental illness of some kind.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 21, 2018)

Does this thread expect anyone to defend him?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			This chap comes across as having a mental illness of some kind.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with this. There is no excuse for his behaviour, it was dreadful, but before people hang him high they should find out a little more. Is he plain racist or does he have issues? Different steps to be taken if it is the latter.

What is thoroughly depressing is how Ryanair dealt with it.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2018)

The guy's behaviour is inexcusable. Ryanair staff could have diffused the situation, even if it meant throwing the guy off the flight. They failed in their duty of care to not just the passenger that was abused but also to those who had to hear what had gone on.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 22, 2018)

It costs time and money to kick somebody off a flight. 

Ryanair I think have a half hour turn around time between flights. 
Take off slots are costly. They miss the slot and it could be a couple of hours for the next if the airport is a busy one. 
Itâ€™s a lot of hassle for everybody on the flight if it was delayed. Could mean change of pilots and crew in extreme circumstances. 

Despite the situation, I wouldnâ€™t of wanted of been delayed because of my own selfishness.
 Hopefully one of them was moved seats.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			It costs time and money to kick somebody off a flight.

Ryanair I think have a half hour turn around time between flights.
Take off slots are costly. They miss the slot and it could be a couple of hours for the next if the airport is a busy one.
Itâ€™s a lot of hassle for everybody on the flight if it was delayed. Could mean change of pilots and crew in extreme circumstances.

Despite the situation, I wouldnâ€™t of wanted of been delayed because of my own selfishness.
Hopefully one of them was moved seats.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate what you are saying and I imagine the staff are very focused on turnaround time as it would have a big knock on effect on the rest of the day (obviously depending what time the flight was). 

However, I personally feel the mans behaviour is of a criminal nature and I would have had no problem being delayed if it meant him being removed from the flight and passed to the Police. 

I would hope that the Police identify him, go round to his door at 5am and charge him with racial abuse.


----------



## IanM (Oct 22, 2018)

Ryanair profits down again.... boss blaming lots of things, but the underlying issue is that the organsiation are fundamentaly rotten, it starts at the top and permeates down....

Most other airlines would have handled this differently. 

If I can only fly with them, I dont fly.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 22, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Appreciate what you are saying and I imagine the staff are very focused on turnaround time as it would have a big knock on effect on the rest of the day (obviously depending what time the flight was). 

However, I personally feel the mans behaviour is of a criminal nature and I would have had no problem being delayed if it meant him being removed from the flight and passed to the Police. 

I would hope that the Police identify him, go round to his door at 5am and charge him with racial abuse.
		
Click to expand...


The man will probably get away with this abuse. The plane will be registered to Ireland. It happened in Spain, travelling to England. Aviation law headache.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			The man will probably get away with this abuse. The plane will be registered to Ireland. It happened in Spain, travelling to England. Aviation law headache.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fairly straightforward. If the plane was mid flight, itâ€™s under the jurisdiction of the country itâ€™s registered in. On the ground, itâ€™s the country it has its â€˜feetâ€™ on.

If turn round times is the excuse itâ€™s a feeble one. There was a patently obvious aggressive/disruptive passenger onboard that they had the opportunity to remove BEFORE its was up in the air, where if the incident had seriously exploded they had the added danger of being inflight.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			The man will probably get away with this abuse. The plane will be registered to Ireland. It happened in Spain, travelling to England. Aviation law headache.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - have seen it was a flight from Barcelona to Stanstead. So the incident happened in Barcelona and should be up to them to pursue. 

However, there are worse penalties than being criminally prosecuted. Hopefully the man is named and shamed and will be alienated and suffer some kind of kangaroo court. 

I have read a couple of news reports and no one has named the racist passenger yet. Maybe they are still working that out, but hopefully they do name him in the press.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

As I understand it, th plane was on the ground and boarding passengers. The man in question got on the plane after the woman who was abused. The woman who was abused eventually moved to another seat to get away from the situation. She was a woman in her 70â€™s, one of the Windrush generation, and she hasnâ€™t long lost her husband.

The man should have been removed from the plane, and his baggage removed from the hold if he had any. So what if the plane was delayed, shame on those other passengers who sat and did nothing to stick up for the old woman.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



shame on those other passengers who sat and did nothing to stick up for the old woman.

Click to expand...



What?  And miss the chance of filming it to post on social media...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2018)

Didnâ€™t the guy in front stick up for her plus heard a few others and filming does help the police


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			shame on those other passengers who sat and did nothing to stick up for the old woman.
		
Click to expand...

What would you have done ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2018)

And yet last week a bunch of passengers caused enough trouble to stop a rapist being deported to Ethiopia.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

Said exactly the same to missis T. Outrage, filmed on media but not prepared to step in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2018)

His language was unacceptable, despicable - and he should have been removed from the aircraft and the police called.  But I do not think that his picture should have been published - or if it was published then his face pixelated out.  We do not know his circumstances.  Whilst there is no excuse for the language - there can be factors that would perhaps go to explain his behaviour and mitigate the consequences of his actions had the police been involved.  There might be none - so full force of anti-racism law on his head.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Said exactly the same to missis T. Outrage, filmed on media but not prepared to step in.
		
Click to expand...

What would you have done ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Said exactly the same to missis T. Outrage, filmed on media but not prepared to step in.
		
Click to expand...

Someone did step in and filming it then gives the police evidence to charge


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t the guy in front stick up for her plus heard a few others and filming does help the police
		
Click to expand...

Filming might help the police later but of absolute no use to the lady at the time...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Filming might help the police later but of absolute no use to the lady at the time...
		
Click to expand...

But filming it should help prosecute the scum bag & hopefully stop him from doing it again. 

Agree it doesnâ€™t help the lady at the time,but Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™ll feel better if it helps the police in dealing him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			But filming it should help prosecute the scum bag & hopefully stop him from doing it again.

Agree it doesnâ€™t help the lady at the time,but Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™ll feel better if it helps the police in dealing him.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with old fashioned eyewitness accounts?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			What's wrong with old fashioned eyewitness accounts?
		
Click to expand...

You think theyâ€™re as reliable as film?

Haha. Oh god. Brilliant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			What's wrong with old fashioned eyewitness accounts?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing mate,But video evidence is better.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nothing mate,But video evidence is better.
		
Click to expand...

In this case though there is a cabin full of eye witnesses, and the airline already know his identity as the seat is allocated to a passport confirmation of identity. Ryanair has copped out, and the other passengers should have helped the cabin crew eject the man off the plabe into the hands of the police.
If that was my mum, I wouldnt be so happy with those just sat watching.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			In this case though there is a cabin full of eye witnesses, and the airline already know his identity as the seat is allocated to a passport confirmation of identity. Ryanair has copped out, and the other passengers should have helped the cabin crew eject the man off the plabe into the hands of the police.
If that was my mum, I wouldnt be so happy with those just sat watching.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree & if I was one of the passengers the last thing Iâ€™d be doing was grabbing my phone. 

Iâ€™m just saying that once the police saw the footage thereâ€™s no doubt about what happened.

Plus without the footage I doubt this would be such big news.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree & if I was one of the passengers the last thing Iâ€™d be doing was grabbing my phone.

Iâ€™m just saying that once the police saw the footage thereâ€™s no doubt about what happened.

Plus without the footage I doubt this would be such big news.
		
Click to expand...

All very true, but a very sad reflection on our society.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			His language was unacceptable, despicable - and he should have been removed from the aircraft and the police called.  But I do not think that his picture should have been published - or if it was published then his face pixelated out.  We do not know his circumstances.  Whilst there is no excuse for the language - there can be factors that would perhaps go to explain his behaviour and mitigate the consequences of his actions had the police been involved.  There might be none - so full force of anti-racism law on his head.
		
Click to expand...

If heâ€™s so backward, that he doesnâ€™t know his behaviour was inappropriate, he shouldnâ€™t be travelling alone!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			All very true, but a very sad reflection on our society.
		
Click to expand...

The pilot should have been notified & the passenger should have been told to shut his filthy mouth & get off the plane. 
The airsteward was pathetic imo.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If that was my mum, I wouldnt be so happy with those just sat watching.
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask again, what would you have done if you were there ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'll ask again, what would you have done if you were there ?
		
Click to expand...

Jeeez chill out dude.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'll ask again, what would you have done if you were there ?
		
Click to expand...

You obviously feel what happened to be acceptable then?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			If heâ€™s so backward, that he doesnâ€™t know his behaviour was inappropriate, he shouldnâ€™t be travelling alone!
		
Click to expand...

That may well be the case - but we just do not know.  It does not make his words any the less nasty, and nor does pixelating out his face on any pictures make it any less so.  But we don't need to know who he is unless there are no mitigating circumstances - but I'd advise caution before condemning him as the obnoxious racist he appeared to be.  

That some would stand aside and not intervene but would rather take photographs and video makes me question rather the morals of these folks.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You obviously feel what happened to be acceptable then?
		
Click to expand...

I've made no comment on it, you however have said on a number of occasions about your displeasure that others seem to have done nothing, so I'm asking a simple question, what would you have done ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2018)

Impossible question to answer.
Nobody knows what they would do until they are in that situation for real.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Impossible question to answer.
Nobody knows what they would do until they are in that situation for real.
		
Click to expand...

Yet it seems ok for others to sit in judgement from the comfort of their armchair.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 22, 2018)

Personally I don't think the passengers should have to get involved, they did as much as they should have done. What if a passenger does get involved, decides to take action and try and get the offending passenger off the plane themselves. During the altercation (which there would have been, can't see that guy going quietly) there is some sort of accident and that passenger (or someone else) suffers serious injury. All of this is captured on film and it ends up being the have a go hero sat in the wrong side of the dock. 

This should have been handled solely by the cabin crew and captain of the airline, it shouldn't be up to the passengers to have to step in and do Ryanair's job for them.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			Yet it seems ok for others to sit in judgement from the comfort of their armchair. 

Click to expand...

Or for others to be ambivilent to a defenceless old lady being abused?

I've stepped in before to something similar on the street, and yes got a wack, and I would do it again.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			Personally I don't think the passengers should have to get involved, they did as much as they should have done. What if a passenger does get involved, decides to take action and try and get the offending passenger off the plane themselves. During the altercation (which there would have been, can't see that guy going quietly) there is some sort of accident and that passenger (or someone else) suffers serious injury. All of this is captured on film and it ends up being the have a go hero sat in the wrong side of the dock.

This should have been handled solely by the cabin crew and captain of the airline, it shouldn't be up to the passengers to have to step in and do Ryanair's job for them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but if the passenegers castegate the cabin crew for doing nothing, something has to be done.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or for others to be ambivilent to a defenceless old lady being abused?

I've stepped in before to something similar on the street, and yes got a wack, and I would do it again.
		
Click to expand...

There you go, wasn't a difficult question afterall was it.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or for others to be ambivilent to a defenceless old lady being abused?

I've stepped in before to something similar on the street, and yes got a wack, and I would do it again.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a difference between stepping in where someone might suffer physical harm and potentially escalating a situation that is purely verbal. That's not to say it was right in any way, shape or form however the woman wasn't in any physical danger and those passengers who did try and diffuse the situation did what they could be expected to do imo. The actions of the cabin crew were pathetic and all it would have taken was a call to the captain and for him to radio the airport and this would have been dealt with. Instead they seemed to stand back and then once the lady was moved checked on the offending passenger to check that HE was okay?!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			I think there is a difference between stepping in where someone might suffer physical harm and potentially escalating a situation that is purely verbal. That's not to say it was right in any way, shape or form however the woman wasn't in any physical danger and those passengers who did try and diffuse the situation did what they could be expected to do imo. The actions of the cabin crew were pathetic and all it would have taken was a call to the captain and for him to radio the airport and this would have been dealt with. Instead they seemed to stand back and then once the lady was moved checked on the offending passenger to check that HE was okay?!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of sense there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 22, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			I think there is a difference between stepping in where someone might suffer physical harm and potentially escalating a situation that is purely verbal. That's not to say it was right in any way, shape or form however the woman wasn't in any physical danger and those passengers who did try and diffuse the situation did what they could be expected to do imo. The actions of the cabin crew were pathetic and all it would have taken was a call to the captain and for him to radio the airport and this would have been dealt with. Instead they seemed to stand back and then once the lady was moved checked on the offending passenger to check that HE was okay?!
		
Click to expand...

Is there any news what happened when they landed? For all we know this may have been going on behind the scenes and he was arrested upon exit


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			Yet it seems ok for others to sit in judgement from the comfort of their armchair. 

Click to expand...

Oh the irony!


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh the irony! 

Click to expand...

pourquio


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Filming might help the police later but of absolute no use to the lady at the time...
		
Click to expand...

And this is my point, one person on the clip I saw, the lad sat behind told the rascist guy to calm down and shut up. Whilst others filmed and did nowt. What would I of done, is the repeated question. Well I would like to think that I to would of said something and not just filmed it.


Kellfire said:



			You think theyâ€™re as reliable as film?

Haha. Oh god. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not brilliant and if rascist attacks are funny then I need educating. I would think that if you have been booted off a plane for a rascist attack by a pilot of a major airline there's a good chance it might stand up in court.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			And this is my point, one person on the clip I saw, the lad sat behind told the rascist guy to calm down and shut up. Whilst others filmed and did nowt. What would I of done, is the repeated question. Well I would like to think that I to would of said something and not just filmed it
		
Click to expand...

But Tashy, what would you actually achieve by getting involved? A warm fuzzy feeling of achievement? The guy behind got involved but it became clear that the cabin crew werenâ€™t going to do any constructive so you chucking your oar in is only going to inflame the situation. 

As for the filming a decent lawyer can twist and argue things. The racist man felt threatened, the entire plane descended on him etc etc. Gets off on a technicality because one of the passengers contradicts anotherâ€™s statement. The film leaves no grey area, nothing can be twisted as itâ€™s there exactly how it happened. An expensive law case is avoided and, in theory, itâ€™s open and shut.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			But Tashy, what would you actually achieve by getting involved? A warm fuzzy feeling of achievement? The guy behind got involved but it became clear that the cabin crew werenâ€™t going to do any constructive so you chucking your oar in is only going to inflame the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly a lot of todays society think that way, and in the modern litigous way I can understand that arguement. However especially at this time of year, is it right to not question standing back and "let someone else do it"?
I am not directing this at you personally, just societies modern way of leaving things for someone else to deal with. Something is right no matter what the outcome, and when someone is being bullied racially, physically or mentally isn't it right to do something, anything to help the innocent party?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Something is right no matter what the outcome, and when someone is being bullied racially, physically or mentally isn't it right to do something, anything to help the innocent party?
		
Click to expand...


Quite a number of years ago an old friend of mine intervened where a bloke was hitting his woman, which resulted in them both turning on him and her subsequently stamping on his face with her stiletto heel, that day a lesson was learnt by him and many others in which he told his story to.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sadly a lot of todays society think that way, and in the modern litigous way I can understand that arguement. However especially at this time of year, is it right to not question standing back and "let someone else do it"?
I am not directing this at you personally, just societies modern way of leaving things for someone else to deal with. Something is right no matter what the outcome, and when someone is being bullied racially, physically or mentally isn't it right to do something, anything to help the innocent party?
		
Click to expand...

For me it depends on the scenario. It angers me when people get their phones out to video something horrific or not intervening in something that could prevent physical harm. However, again for me, the airplane thing is different. Itâ€™s a confined space, having everyone shouting abuse as the racist bloke doesnâ€™t achieve anything and the passenger closest to the actual event is getting involved and trying to calm it down. What does it achieve if I start shouting from 5 rows away. 

I maintain that the ones who failed then passenger are the cabin crew and not the other passengers who didnâ€™t get involved.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 23, 2018)

While I don't condone what the abusive passenger did in any way, it was disgusting and he should have been thrown off the flight and arrested. Having seen the interviews yesterday on several breakfast shows with the guy who filmed the incident, he certainly seemed to be more than enjoying his 15 minutes of fame. I think he would of been more use to the lady being abused if he had stepped in to help her, it sounded to me like he had his own agenda especially when he added "if it had been a black man abusing a white woman the cabin crew would have acted differently" to me that's borderline racism in itself.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2018)

Big_G said:



			While I don't condone what the abusive passenger did in any way, it was disgusting and he should have been thrown off the flight and arrested. Having seen the interviews yesterday on several breakfast shows with the guy who filmed the incident, he certainly seemed to be more than enjoying his 15 minutes of fame. I think he would of been more use to the lady being abused if he had stepped in to help her, it sounded to me like he had his own agenda especially when he added *"if it had been a black man abusing a white woman the cabin crew would have acted differently"* to me that's borderline racism in itself.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's probably correct!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Quite a number of years ago an old friend of mine intervened where a bloke was hitting his woman, which resulted in them both turning on him and her subsequently stamping on his face with her stiletto heel, that day a lesson was learnt by him and many others in which he told his story to.
		
Click to expand...

If you or a family member jumped and members of the public simply turned away and carried on as though nothing happened. How would you feel?

For me, if you are in a position to help. You should. 

This was an old lady being abused. Pretty much everyone would have been more use in deterring the bloke than her.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I think he's probably correct!
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. No past evidence to suggest it. There has been universal outrage over this incident, it has not been brushed under the carpet in the UK (although Ryannair are doing there best to avoid it)

Let me clarify before anyone miscontrues my comment. Clearly racism exists in this country. Clearly, there are parts of the country where young black males in particular are targeted by the police. I don't underestimate that and make no claim to understand what non whites endure at times in this country. I thought the comment made about 'what if the roles were reversed' didn't stand up though. No defence of what happened in any way. Hope that is clear.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 23, 2018)

Not sure why Ryanair are coming out as bad guys in this

They do not choose their customers.


This man clearly has some kind of mental issues and needs professional help. Ryanair have a few cabin crew who work extremely hard, all they can do is pass on information of this incident to the police.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Dasit said:



			This man clearly has some kind of mental issues and needs professional help..
		
Click to expand...

Yet you would think by some of the self righteous comments on here he'd raped and pillaged their families and town.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 23, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Not sure why Ryanair are coming out as bad guys in this

They do not choose their customers.


This man clearly has some kind of mental issues and needs professional help. Ryanair have a few cabin crew who work extremely hard, all they can do is pass on information of this incident to the police.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen the footage yet but I'm genuinely interested to know what clearly shows as mental health issues?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I've not seen the footage yet but I'm genuinely interested to know what clearly shows as mental health issues?
		
Click to expand...

If the man had a broken leg, would you expect him to run a marathon ?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			If the man had a broken leg, would you expect him to run a marathon ?
		
Click to expand...

Are the sardines following your trawler?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Not sure why Ryanair are coming out as bad guys in this

They do not choose their customers.


This man clearly has some kind of mental issues and needs professional help. Ryanair have a few cabin crew who work extremely hard, all they can do is pass on information of this incident to the police.
		
Click to expand...

Ryanair crew have the ability to remove a passenger - it happens regularly on many other airlines for all sorts of reasons including racist abuse. Ryanair work to a tight schedule to get in as many flights as possible - by delaying the flight to remove and get the passenger arrested ( which should have been the course of action for the cabin crew ) they would have prob lost a flight and would have had to pay out compensation to some people - and they hate doing that. 

So the easiest thing and the bottle job is to do nothing and hope the situation sorts itself out 

Itâ€™s not clear at all if he has mental health issues - thatâ€™s for me just people looking to excuse racist behaviour - Ryanair should have had him off the flight and into police custody- the cabin crew failed


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			thatâ€™s for me just people looking to excuse racist behaviour -
		
Click to expand...

What if it turns out he does have mental health issues, then what ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			What if it turns out he does have mental health issues, then what ?
		
Click to expand...

Then he gets treated for it - but i dont see it being a mental health issue , the guy is just a plain racist bigot.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then he gets treated for it - but i dont see it being a mental health issue , the guy is just a plain racist bigot.
		
Click to expand...

Were you offended by his actions ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Were you offended by his actions ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was and I would expect most people would be


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then he gets treated for it - but i dont see it being a mental health issue , the guy is just a plain racist bigot.
		
Click to expand...

That's a reckless comment without knowing the whole story, which at this stage none of us have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a reckless comment without knowing the whole story, which at this stage none of us have.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s an opinion based on what I have seen on the video - thatâ€™s all any of us can do


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I was and I would expect most people would be
		
Click to expand...

To me that seems utterly bizarre, being offended by something that had nothing to do with you, not directed at you and you were only able to witness due to someone posting it on social media, after the event, very, very strange behaviour.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Are you also the type of person that hears about something that happened on telly then subsequently complain about it, despite not having seen what ever it was at the time, yet retrospectively becomes offended by it ?


----------



## Don Barzini (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			but i dont see it being a mental health issue , the guy is just a plain racist bigot.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not as convinced as you are by that. My first thought when I saw it was that he isnâ€™t playing with a full deck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Are you also the type of person that here's about something that happened on telly then subsequently complain about it, despite not having seen what ever it was at the time, yet retrospectively becomes offended by it ?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure what point you are trying to prove on here 

I was offended by the clear racist behaviour and his treatment of that lady - if you arenâ€™t then crack on with your life but donâ€™t point fingers and lecture people because they find racist behaviour offensive.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure what point you are trying to prove on here

I was offended by the clear racist behaviour and his treatment of that lady - if you arenâ€™t then crack on with your life but donâ€™t point fingers and lecture people because they find racist behaviour offensive.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the clip, if, as has been said on here, it sounded unpleasant, I haven't seen it, so can't comment on how it was but would I personally be offended by someone else verbally abusing someone else, who I don't know, when I wasn't there, after the fact, then no, never in a million years would I personally be offended by it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 23, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Iâ€™m not as convinced as you are by that. My first thought when I saw it was that he isnâ€™t playing with a full deck.
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s the case then he shouldnâ€™t be allowed out.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			If thatâ€™s the case then he shouldnâ€™t be allowed out.
		
Click to expand...

Ye I remember those days, people kept locked up in mental institutions, lets bring em back eh


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Ye I remember those days, people kept locked up in mental institutions, lets bring em back eh 

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise theyâ€™d done away with them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			I haven't seen the clip, if, as has been said on here, it sounded unpleasant, I haven't seen it, so can't comment on how it was but would I personally be offended by someone else verbally abusing someone else, who I don't know, when I wasn't there, after the fact, then no, never in a million years would I personally be offended by it.
		
Click to expand...

The clip is linked in the first post, why not watch it and tell us how you feel about it rather than question others reaction, maybe youâ€™ll see a different point of view or understand why some feel as they do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			I haven't seen the clip, if, as has been said on here, it sounded unpleasant, I haven't seen it, so can't comment on how it was but would I personally be offended by someone else verbally abusing someone else, who I don't know, when I wasn't there, after the fact, then no, never in a million years would I personally be offended by it.
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you watch it then ?

You have posted a lot in the thread questioning people about their own reactions from what appears some sort of high ground looking to prove a point and you havenâ€™t even bothered to watch the clip so you would at least be posting from a level of knowledge of the incident - but you havenâ€™t so Iâ€™m guessing you are just looking to stir something up.

Watch it - form some sort of opinion and then preach if you so wish


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why donâ€™t you watch it then ?

You have posted a lot in the thread questioning people about their own reactions from what appears some sort of high ground looking to prove a point and you havenâ€™t even bothered to watch the clip so you would at least be posting from a level of knowledge of the incident - but you havenâ€™t so Iâ€™m guessing you are just looking to stir something up.

Watch it - form some sort of opinion and then preach if you so wish
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s twisting your tail Phil. Just his usual trolling for a reaction.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Heâ€™s twisting your tail Phil. Just his usual trolling for a reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Rather like one of our recently departed members...


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why donâ€™t you watch it then ?

You have posted a lot in the thread questioning people about their own reactions from what appears some sort of high ground looking to prove a point and you havenâ€™t even bothered to watch the clip so you would at least be posting from a level of knowledge of the incident - but you havenâ€™t so Iâ€™m guessing you are just looking to stir something up.

Watch it - form some sort of opinion and then preach if you so wish
		
Click to expand...

Why is it the  reaction of a number of members on here, when questioned about their comments immediately jump on the troll/stirring up/etc etc, I'm trying to debate things here, yet you get defensive and others come away with trollling. 

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/forum


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			...My first thought when I saw it was that he isnâ€™t playing with a full deck.
		
Click to expand...

I often wonder about that when I read stuff on this forum ðŸ˜§


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The clip is linked in the first post, why not watch it and tell us how you feel about it rather than question others reaction, maybe youâ€™ll see a different point of view or understand why some feel as they do.
		
Click to expand...

Right I've watched it, and yes it's unpleasant, am I offended by it ? Absolutely not, why would I ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 23, 2018)

I am assuming that most people have watched the video  clip. I have had a moan that someone has filmed it yet not stepped in and since had his 15 mins of fame. But that aside the clip is there to be viewed.Yet some folk are passing comment without even viewing the clip. How can there opinions hold any weight when they are not aware of the facts.

All that aside, glad to see that said rascist person has been identified, which wouldn't of taken much doing. Glad to see that eventually Ryanair have contacted said abipused women. Glad to see that Essex police have passed details onto Spanish police.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Right I've watched it, and yes it's unpleasant, am I offended by it ? Absolutely not, why would I ?
		
Click to expand...

Did you find his language offensive?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2018)

The guy is either racist by nature, racist when drunk, mentally sub-normal &/or just a prick!

Or perhaps just doesnâ€™t like Stablefords!ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Right I've watched it, and yes it's unpleasant, am I offended by it ? Absolutely not, why would I ?
		
Click to expand...

Might not be offended, but disgusted by another's actions. Probably. BTW, I had an unpleasant cup of tea after golf. Unpleasant is not a word I would of used for this vile rascist bully's cowardly attack on a disabled pensioner.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you find his language offensive?
		
Click to expand...

It is not for me to be offended on someone else's behalf, the only person or persons who should be offended by that are those who were subjected to it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			It is not for me to be offended on someone else's behalf, the only person or persons who should be offended by that are those who were subjected to it.
		
Click to expand...

Never asked for you to be offended on someone elseâ€™s behalf, I asked if you found his language offensive.
Maybe you could answer this one?
Would you say he was racially abusive?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Would you say he was racially abusive?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Yes, absolutely.
		
Click to expand...

But you donâ€™t find racial abuse as offensive?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But you donâ€™t find racial abuse as offensive?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't said that at any time. I have questioned why someone would be offended at the actions of someone being racially offensive to someone else when they weren't there, and is offended retrospectively, just seems very bizarre. Its like those folk who find out about something on telly days after the fact, despite having never seen it, and then go out their way to make a complaint about it.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			I haven't said that at any time. I have questioned why someone would be offended at the actions of someone being racially offensive to someone else when they weren't there, and is offended retrospectively, just seems very bizarre. Its like those folk who find out about something on telly days after the fact, despite having never seen it, and then go out their way to make a complaint about it. 

Click to expand...

I kind of agree with this. I donâ€™t find it offensive personally as itâ€™s not directed at me. I find it shocking & Iâ€™m sympathetic to the woman that was abused. What she was subjected to has no place in modern civilised society. Would I have intervened? Like to think I would based on the above


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			I haven't said that at any time. I have questioned why someone would be offended at the actions of someone being racially offensive to someone else when they weren't there, and is offended retrospectively, just seems very bizarre. Its like those folk who find out about something on telly days after the fact, despite having never seen it, and then go out their way to make a complaint about it. 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m offended by his outburst, not on behalf of the woman, Iâ€™m offended as a human being that this world we live in breeds such embarrassing creatures as him.
Why when someone says they find offense in something or are offended itâ€™s naturally assumed to be on behalf of someone else.
Itâ€™s perfectly acceptable to be offended based on your own values and standards.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m offended by his outburst, not on behalf of the woman, Iâ€™m offended as a human being that this world we live in breeds such embarrassing creatures as him.
Why when someone says they find offense in something or are offended itâ€™s naturally assumed to be on behalf of someone else.
Itâ€™s perfectly acceptable to be offended based on your own values and standards.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough and it's also perfectly acceptable to question it and try and debate it, unless it's on here of course cause when you try and debate anything you get called a troll, how very novel. 

As it happens, I find very little to be offended about in life, it's only feelings afterall and sticks and stones etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			That's fair enough and it's also perfectly acceptable to question it and try and debate it, unless it's on here of course cause when you try and debate anything you get called a troll, how very novel. 

As it happens, I find very little to be offended about in life, it's only feelings afterall and sticks and stones etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

How can you expect it to be took any other way when you admit not watching the clip, despite it being linked in the op?
Be careful what you post if any threads involving pets are started


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How can you expect it to be took any other way when you admit not watching the clip, despite it being linked in the op?
Be careful what you post if any threads involving pets are started
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of the clip or not, I just cannot understand how one can be offended by something that doesn't involve them, which is one thing, but for someone not to have even been there and then to be retrospectively offended by it just seems a very strange concept, but apparently if I try and debate as such, I'm a troll 

I do accept that folk can be more or less offended at certain things, that's fair enough, but retrospectively when it doesn't involve them 


Pets ?? No idea what you're talking about but I am an animal lover and a hypocrite


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Regardless of the clip or not, I just cannot understand how one can be offended by something that doesn't involve them, which is one thing, but for someone not to have even been there and then to be retrospectively offended by it just seems a very strange concept, but apparently if I try and debate as such, I'm a troll 

I do accept that folk can be more or less offended at certain things, that's fair enough, but retrospectively when it doesn't involve them 


Pets ?? No idea what you're talking about but I am an animal lover and a hypocrite 

Click to expand...

But I donâ€™t understand how you can say my reason for being offended is â€œfair enoughâ€ and then in your next post saying when itâ€™s retrospective and not involving them, you donâ€™t get it.
Iâ€™ve no issue you not being offended, but I also think youâ€™ve no right to tell me or others we shouldnâ€™t be offended either, ask people to explan why theyâ€™re offended, fair enough, but not to judge them.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Quote me where I said others "_shouldn't_ be offended" 

I have questioned why anyone can be offended at something that doesn't involve them, but it's entirely up to them if they wish to be offended by something, I just find it very strange but at no time have I said they "shouldn't" be. I'm just trying to understand why you or anyone else is, hence my questioning of it, the fair enough came from your explanation of why you were offended. 

As for me, I've seen the clip, it wasn't nice but really, in my life, it has absolutely no bearing, I have much more important things to be concerned about.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2018)

I agree with Cabby here, i found the fella's actions absolutely disgusting though i'm not personally offended. 

Mental illness or not, that type of disgusting behaviour has no place in society.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

Your first 4 or 5 posts were asking people what they would of done, you then questioned peoples judgement whilst sat in their armchairs, then moved on to calling people self righteous before saying LPâ€™s reasoning was bizarre and questioning his behaviour, all of that before you admitted you hadnâ€™t watched the clip, you may not of used those actual words but you certainly showed intolerance to anyone saying they were offended.

That manâ€™s behaviour may have no direct impact on you or your family today, but if we ignore it and accept that behaviour then we risk becoming bad as him and society going backwards.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Your first 4 or 5 posts were asking people what they would of done, you then questioned peoples judgement whilst sat in their armchairs, then moved on to calling people self righteous before saying LPâ€™s reasoning was bizarre and questioning his behaviour, all of that before you admitted you hadnâ€™t watched the clip, you may not of used those actual words but you certainly showed intolerance to anyone saying they were offended.

That manâ€™s behaviour may have no direct impact on you or your family today, but if we ignore it and accept that behaviour then we risk becoming bad as him and society going backwards.
		
Click to expand...

I asked what others would've done simply to find out what they would've done that others hadn't. You find that on social media, a lot of people talk a good game but when push comes to shove, they rarely step up, that's why I asked what they would've done, the self righteous comment comes on the back of that. What people say they'll do and what they actually do, more often than not are different things, I'm sure you've found that out in life. 

As it happens, I lied about not having watched the clip, I had watched it but choose to say I didn't because I was trying to play devils advocate. On here it seems you are not allowed to question anyone reasoning without some kind suspicion being labelled against you, as has already been shown in this topic. 

Finally, yes you're correct, as a society in general, that kind of behaviour isn't acceptable but as we sit in our ivory towers, we know nothing about the chap, we know nothing of his history, in fact we know nothing about the lead up to the incident. 

His racial abuse aside, do you know what started it ? I do.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 23, 2018)

^^ what started it? Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s been widely reported, not that it would excuse what happened


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

therod said:



			^^ what started it? Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s been widely reported, not that it would excuse what happened
		
Click to expand...

The woman and her daughter were on tv this morning explaining it.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2018)

therod said:



			^^ what started it? Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s been widely reported, not that it would excuse what happened
		
Click to expand...

The woman is arthritic and didnâ€™t move quickly enough for the rabid racist (to let him into his window seat), so he felt the need to act like a Trump supporter!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			I asked what others would've done simply to find out what they would've done that others hadn't. You find that on social media, a lot of people talk a good game but when push comes to shove, they rarely step up, that's why I asked what they would've done, the self righteous comment comes on the back of that. What people say they'll do and what they actually do, more often than not are different things, I'm sure you've found that out in life. 

As it happens, I lied about not having watched the clip, I had watched it but choose to say I didn't because I was trying to play devils advocate. On here it seems you are not allowed to question anyone reasoning without some kind suspicion being labelled against you, as has already been shown in this topic. 

Finally, yes you're correct, as a society in general, that kind of behaviour isn't acceptable but as we sit in our ivory towers, we know nothing about the chap, we know nothing of his history, in fact we know nothing about the lead up to the incident. 

His racial abuse aside, do you know what started it ? I do.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t have it both ways, you canâ€™t purposely lie about not watching the clip to get a reaction, what if the first reply had of been along the lines of â€œIâ€™d of punched himâ€ weâ€™d of had some agreeing, some call BS and some saying that was worse than the language, all to satisfy your social experiment.
I tried to give you an explanation on another thread by sharing personnel information only to be insulted!
The sad fact is very few of us know how weâ€™d react in any given situation, but it doesnâ€™t stop us debating it.
As for what started it, weâ€™ve only had one side so far, the ladies when interviewed were very convincing but on the video he defends his actions by stating they insulted him when questioning his personal hygenie.
Whatever started it, thereâ€™s no reason for him to racially abuse her.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You canâ€™t have it both ways, you canâ€™t purposely lie about not watching the clip to get a reaction, what if the first reply had of been along the lines of â€œIâ€™d of punched himâ€ weâ€™d of had some agreeing, some call BS and some saying that was worse than the language, all to satisfy your social experiment.
I tried to give you an explanation on another thread by sharing personnel information only to be insulted!
The sad fact is very few of us know how weâ€™d react in any given situation, but it doesnâ€™t stop us debating it.
As for what started it, weâ€™ve only had one side so far, the ladies when interviewed were very convincing but on the video he defends his actions by stating they insulted him when questioning his personal hygenie.
Whatever started it, thereâ€™s no reason for him to racially abuse her.
		
Click to expand...

Seems I can and have. No idea about you being insulted but by all means quote it if it were me but very much doubt I insulted you, I may well have had a completely different opinion to you, whic you didn't like but hey ho, that's just tough, that's forums for you, you know, folk having different opinions. 

As for the guy, you'll note I have not defended his actions at any time in this topic but try questioning members on here's posts and it's like I'm the guy on the plane and everyone jumps in 

I also gave an explanation earlier in this topic about an old mate of mine getting his head kicked in for intervening in something that was none of his business, it's a valuable lesson in life, mind your own business.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Seems I can and have. No idea about you being insulted but by all means quote it if it were me but very much doubt I insulted you, I may well have had a completely different opinion to you, whic you didn't like but hey ho, that's just tough, that's forums for you, you know, folk having different opinions. 

As for the guy, you'll note I have not defended his actions at any time in this topic but try questioning members on here's posts and it's like I'm the guy on the plane and everyone jumps in 

I also gave an explanation earlier in this topic about an old mate of mine getting his head kicked in for intervening in something that was none of his business, it's a valuable lesson in life, mind your own business.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve no issue with different opinions, but there is a fine line between you being taken serious and being seen as a wind up merchant or a troll, if people see you as the latter, responses to your posts will dwindle.
Yes you did give an example were intervening went wrong, but Iâ€™m sure we could have a pi55ing contest and people on the forum could provide examples of when intervening has worked.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

I thought a forum was about having a debate/discussion hearing/giving points of view, on the face of things, so far to me, the minute one starts to question someone else's opinion they are seen as trolls/wind up merchants, which to me is like a get out clause from having a debate and answering questions asked of their post. 

That aside, I do recall you getting a tad upset about NI but I certainly didn't insult you, if anything, I was the one being insulted in that topic, but that's water off a ducks back to me..I do however tend to back the underdog and the chap Kellfire was certainly the underdog in that topic.

Anyway, I thank you for the discussion, at least you stayed the course and debated it out.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2018)

Y


RandG said:



			I thought a forum was about having a debate/discussion hearing/giving points of view, on the face of things, so far to me, the minute one starts to question someone else's opinion they are seen as trolls/wind up merchants, which to me is like a get out clause from having a debate and answering questions asked of their post.

That aside, I do recall you getting a tad upset about NI but I certainly didn't insult you, if anything, I was the one being insulted in that topic, but that's water off a ducks back to me..I do however tend to back the underdog and the chap Kellfire was certainly the underdog in that topic.

Anyway, I thank you for the discussion, at least you stayed the course and debated it out.
		
Click to expand...

You've admitted lying to see the reaction. Thatâ€™s the very essence of trolling.....

You canâ€™t troll and then complain when youâ€™re accused of it.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Y

ouve admitted lying to see the reaction. Thatâ€™s the very essence of trolling.....

You canâ€™t troll and then complain when youâ€™re accused of it.
		
Click to expand...

So the whole basis on my posts was based on me saying I'd not seen the vid....err, I don't think so.

I questioned LP about him being offended by it, whether I had seen the vid or not had nothing to do with my questioning his reasoning, I was trying to remain independent/devils advocate.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 24, 2018)

Wo


RandG said:



			Are you also the type of person that hears about something that happened on telly then subsequently complain about it, despite not having seen what ever it was at the time, yet retrospectively becomes offended by it ?
		
Click to expand...

Would I be right in assuming that was aimed at me?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 24, 2018)

Doesn't the mere term "taking offence" mean that you were offended???
I took offence, and was offended.
And yes, I would have intervened. Threat of a kick in the head or not, I would not sit back and listen to a lady being spoken to like that.
Just call me old fashioned.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 24, 2018)

RandG said:



			I thought a forum was about having a debate/discussion hearing/giving points of view, on the face of things, so far to me, the minute one starts to question someone else's opinion they are seen as trolls/wind up merchants, which to me is like a get out clause from having a debate and answering questions asked of their post.

That aside, I do recall you getting a tad upset about NI but I certainly didn't insult you, if anything, I was the one being insulted in that topic, but that's water off a ducks back to me..I do however tend to back the underdog and the chap Kellfire was certainly the underdog in that topic.

Anyway, I thank you for the discussion, at least you stayed the course and debated it out.
		
Click to expand...

Oi, keep me out of it! Haha. I can fight my own battles on here!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 24, 2018)

RandG said:



			I haven't said that at any time. I have questioned why someone would be offended at the actions of someone being racially offensive to someone else when they weren't there, and is offended retrospectively, just seems very bizarre. Its like those folk who find out about something on telly days after the fact, despite having never seen it, and then go out their way to make a complaint about it. 

Click to expand...

I find it a bit ironic that you have used that as an analogy when you commented on summat you hadn't seen.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Read the article but couldn't find where it says what action was taken? Were the mother daughter moved up to first class or anything to get away from the idiot at least?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Read the article but couldn't find where it says what action was taken? Were the mother daughter moved up to first class or anything to get away from the idiot at least?
		
Click to expand...

Do Ryan air have a 1st class??


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Do Ryan air have a 1st class??
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, but either that or move the chap to the worst seat back by the toilets or something. I just hope they didn't make them remain sitting next to one another for the whole flight!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 24, 2018)

On topic: He should've been kicked off the plane no matter if he was drunk, just being plain racist or has any sort of mental issues or whatnot. Watched a fair share of shows were people with learning disabilities has been on, and the way he was speaking it did indeed sound very alike to that.

Off topic: The best way of dealing with trolls is to use the ignore button. Yes, I'm talking about RandG, and no, I won't reply or read anything else you might write in response to this.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Read the article but couldn't find where it says what action was taken? Were the mother daughter moved up to first class or anything to get away from the idiot at least?
		
Click to expand...

The woman herself moved seats....


----------



## User20205 (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Fair point, but either that or move the chap to the worst seat back by the toilets or something. I just hope they didn't make them remain sitting next to one another for the whole flight!
		
Click to expand...

I think they moved her !


----------



## drdel (Oct 24, 2018)

therod said:



			I think they moved her !
		
Click to expand...

To seats where her impairment would cause her and others less hassle - seems a wise move.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 24, 2018)

drdel said:



			To seats where her impairment would cause her and others less hassle - seems a wise move.
		
Click to expand...

Could be right. But the takehome is she was moved for being abused! He should have been (re) moved from the plane


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Trouble is, by the time they would have located his luggage, everyone would have been delayed for hours. Not fair on the rest of the passengers to delay because of one idiot.

Nothing that a quick tazering couldn't solve.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Trouble is, by the time they would have located his luggage, everyone would have been delayed for hours. Not fair on the rest of the passengers to delay because of one idiot.

Nothing that a quick tazering couldn't solve.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have lobbed him off the flight and leave him to arrange the pick up of his luggage from Barcelona at a later date.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2018)

road2ruin said:



			I'd have lobbed him off the flight and leave him to arrange the pick up of his luggage from Barcelona at a later date.....
		
Click to expand...

The issue is not what he does with his luggage, it is locating the luggage in the hold, if that is where he has put it. That is what would cause the delay. They can not carry on with the flight with him off the plane and his luggage on it, it would be a security risk. I'm not defending this, I would have removed him, but I understand the issue from the air companies point of view.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The issue is not what he does with his luggage, it is locating the luggage in the hold, if that is where he has put it. That is what would cause the delay. They can not carry on with the flight with him off the plane and his luggage on it, it would be a security risk. I'm not defending this, I would have removed him, but I understand the issue from the air companies point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. They are not allowed to fly unaccompanied luggage.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 25, 2018)

It takes 10 mins at most to locate luggage. We experienced a passenger having a panic attack at Gatwick and refusing to fly. In real terms we were no later than most of our take offs this year, i.e. about 15 minutes late. Getting the Spanish Police onboard and getting him and his luggage off would have taken less than half an hour.

The missed slot argument is a red herring. If you have a look at most departures from major airports you will see up to 4 aircraft scheduled for the same slot. And this time of year, through till April, there are less aircraft in the air in Europe. 

The prosecutor over here in Barcelona has raised a charge. The Police in Essex have passed the info onto him, e.g. the passengerâ€™s ID. Itâ€™s now up to Spain to create a European Arrest Warrant. If he is extradited, found guilty and thereâ€™s no mitigating circumstances itâ€™s a very hefty fine and a potential jail term over here.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Exactly. They are not allowed to fly unaccompanied luggage.
		
Click to expand...

How do they get around that rule when they put lost luggage on a later flight? Would there be additional security screening of the bag to make sure there was no risk?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			How do they get around that rule when they put lost luggage on a later flight? Would there be additional security screening of the bag to make sure there was no risk?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably. The thinking behind it is a terrorist somehow gets his suitcase past security with a bomb in it. It gets loaded on the plane but the terrorist then either does not board or finds a reason to get removed from the flight. The bomb goes off mid flight, the terrorist remains alive. The suicide bomber has turned this on its head a bit as they seem okay to die but the theory is sound. A lost luggage situation is different as the passenger has not intentionally engineered a situation where they are on a different flight. I'm guessing there would be extra checks still but I don't know for a fact.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-45988890

Has since apologised , loss of temper apparently. (Moral of story donâ€™t fly Ryan air you will get so angry you will become a racist lol)

But on a serious note the lady and her daughter have rejected the apology? What else do they expect to happen. Is it worth wasting courts time dragging this through the system (if thatâ€™s what they want) 

His rep will be ruined anyways and he will be seen as a racist by people he lives around. Hardly going to be smooth sailing for him for next few months.. is it worth dragging it out?

Heâ€™s apologised draw a line under it


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-45988890

Has since apologised , loss of temper apparently. (Moral of story donâ€™t fly Ryan air you will get so angry you will become a racist lol)

But on a serious note the lady and her daughter have rejected the apology? What else do they expect to happen. Is it worth wasting courts time dragging this through the system (if thatâ€™s what they want)

His rep will be ruined anyways and he will be seen as a racist by people he lives around. Hardly going to be smooth sailing for him for next few months.. is it worth dragging it out?

Heâ€™s apologised draw a line under it
		
Click to expand...

I kind of agree with what you're saying but I'll add a but. By doing so does it give free licence for others to have racist rants and then just apologise if they are caught out? I think the law must be seen to be done. The law is also a deterrent, and if you don't apply the law there is no deterrent.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I kind of agree with what you're saying but I'll add a but. By doing so does it give free licence for others to have racist rants and then just apologise if they are caught out? I think the law must be seen to be done. The law is also a deterrent, and if you don't apply the law there is no deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

Police caution maybe? However I believe he is under Spanish law at the time (I am not sure but I read something about it somewhere) 

I agree 100% with what your saying. It isnâ€™t right what he said he was out of order however what else can be done thatâ€™s in the publicâ€™s interest 

If he refused to apologise maybe to make a point


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Think there are many issues with this. He has apologised. That for me does not make it the end of the story. He should of been booted off the plane and charged. They now know who it is, he should be charged. By not charging a dangerous precedent has been set. As has been suggested, he is not a full shilling. I think it proves once and for all. There is nowt wrong with him. He is a rascist, end of story.
He does not come out of this well even if he has apologised.
Ryanair, still not been in touch with two women involved. Disgusting.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Is being a racist a crime ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Think there are many issues with this. He has apologised. That for me does not make it the end of the story. He should of been booted off the plane and charged. They now know who it is, he should be charged. By not charging a dangerous precedent has been set. As has been suggested, he is not a full shilling. I think it proves once and for all. There is nowt wrong with him. He is a rascist, end of story.
He does not come out of this well even if he has apologised.
Ryanair, still not been in touch with two women involved. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of should ofs in the situation but that wonâ€™t change whatâ€™s happened 

An apology has happened from the man (would say gentleman but he isnâ€™t a gent) now itâ€™s up to the airline to apologise and for me make a gesture and that should be it. No need to drag it out

Forgive but donâ€™t forget in this case


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Lots of should ofs in the situation but that wonâ€™t change whatâ€™s happened

An apology has happened from the man (would say gentleman but he isnâ€™t a gent) now itâ€™s up to the airline to apologise and for me make a gesture and that should be it. No need to drag it out

Forgive but donâ€™t forget in this case
		
Click to expand...

It was racism , itâ€™s quite easy for people to say an apology should be enough to forgive but i expect that some people have had to put up with racist behaviour and attitudes all their life and if they just forgive someone then it gives people the â€œoutâ€ to do it again knowing a quick sorry sorts it

I think the ladies in question are right not to accept his apology and donâ€™t think they should forgive him even if they try and forget it

The only way the issue stops if people are punished for their actions and in this case the guy should be charged with racially motivated abuse and punished for it

Unless you have been in their shoes itâ€™s not possible to suggest what they should do 



RandG said:



			Is being a racist a crime ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is imo but then you know that so I can only guess at what you are going to try and suggest


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it is imo but then you know that so I can only guess at what you are going to try and suggest
		
Click to expand...

I'm asking a question and suggesting nothing, you need to stop over reacting to my posts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Is being a racist a crime ?
		
Click to expand...

No, but airing racial views or racial hatred is.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was racism , itâ€™s quite easy for people to say an apology should be enough to forgive but i expect that some people have had to put up with racist behaviour and attitudes all their life and if they just forgive someone then it gives people the â€œoutâ€ to do it again knowing a quick sorry sorts it

I think the ladies in question are right not to accept his apology and donâ€™t think they should forgive him even if they try and forget it

The only way the issue stops if people are punished for their actions and in this case the guy should be charged with racially motivated abuse and punished for it

Unless you have been in their shoes itâ€™s not possible to suggest what they should do 



Yes it is imo but then you know that so I can only guess at what you are going to try and suggest
		
Click to expand...

Is he able to be charged under uk law for an offence in Spain tho? Lot of grey area. A police caution should be enough rather than dragging it through the already over worked legal system (if the police can do anything , they couldnâ€™t investigate at first as was the spainish polices area)


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 26, 2018)

So heâ€™s been identified and heâ€™s apologised but the family arenâ€™t happy with that and have rejected the apology. Heâ€™s saying he had a fit of temper and he isnâ€™t a racist but theyâ€™re countering saying he wouldnâ€™t use those terms if he wasnâ€™t a racist. 

I donâ€™t agree with their logic, itâ€™s definitely possible to use racist terms that you donâ€™t mean but in this case he was a bloody idiot for doing so.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So heâ€™s been identified and heâ€™s apologised but the family arenâ€™t happy with that and have rejected the apology. Heâ€™s saying he had a fit of temper and he isnâ€™t a racist but theyâ€™re countering saying he wouldnâ€™t use those terms if he wasnâ€™t a racist. 

I donâ€™t agree with their logic, itâ€™s definitely possible to use racist terms that you donâ€™t mean but in this case he was a bloody idiot for doing so.
		
Click to expand...

If he had said old bastard instead of black he would just be a complete twat on a plane who got angry. He just stupidly identified the lady as black. Then added something demeaning which makes it racist. Have to be so careful with words now days it isnâ€™t like the past where you could say a lot more and never be caught or identified.. cameras and social media.

Again not saying he is right at all. Heâ€™s a complete tool who abused an old lady. We all lose our temper but have to remember it doesnâ€™t make it acceptable to take it out on others.


----------



## jp5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well, he's apologised for the distress she's had, he hasn't apologised for what he said - so hardly surprising the family rejected his apology.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2018)

jp5 said:



			Well, he's apologised for the distress she's had, he hasn't apologised for what he said - so hardly surprising the family rejected his apology.
		
Click to expand...

Accepting his apology would probably reduce the amount of damages sheâ€™s going to get ðŸ¤”


----------



## jp5 (Oct 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Have to be so careful with words now days it isnâ€™t like the past where you could say a lot more and never be caught or identified.. cameras and social media.
		
Click to expand...

It's not difficult to not racially abuse people - I don't consider that to having to be careful!


----------



## jp5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Accepting his apology would probably reduce the amount of damages sheâ€™s going to get ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine there's anything to come in the way of damages from the bloke. And good luck getting anything out of Ryanair, trying to get an apology from them took long enough!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2018)

jp5 said:



			Can't imagine there's anything to come in the way of damages from the bloke. And good luck getting anything out of Ryanair, trying to get an apology from them took long enough!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was more suggesting they are getting some sort of advice on what to and what not to say to the media. I imagine they would have turned down the apology regardless but they must be being managed in some way or form. The guy is a ball end for the record, I canâ€™t believe heâ€™s come out fighting like he has, then again most bigots do.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Rejecting his apology to me means only one thing.....money.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2018)

There is no rule saying you have to accept an apology!

Why is he apologising - because he didn't mean to say it, because she's upset, or, because he was filmed saying it?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

What is there to be achieved  by not accepting it ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2018)

I quite liked the recent story about the landlord who threw out a customer for verbally abusing an Asian.
He got upset and called the police.
The officer attending was of Asian appearance who, within seconds, received the same abuse and she promptly arrested him. 

Meanwhile back in Good ol Blighty a UKIP peer invites Tommy Robinson for lunch at Westminster. Strewth.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			What is there to be achieved  by not accepting it ?
		
Click to expand...

And, if the apology lacks sincerity?
Are you still supposed to accept it gracefully?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I quite liked the recent story about the landlord who threw out a customer for verbally abusing an Asian.
He got upset and called the police.
The officer attending was of Asian appearance who, within seconds, received the same abuse and she promptly arrested him.

Meanwhile back in Good ol Blighty a UKIP peer invites Tommy Robinson for lunch at Westminster. Strewth.
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling that last sentance could open up a can of wiggly worms.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			And, if the apology lacks sincerity?
Are you still supposed to accept it gracefully?
		
Click to expand...

How do you know it was made without sincerity ?

If you don't accept It, as they haven't, what's next ? If it's not in the pursuit of some kind of compensation then what can it be ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			How do you know it was made without sincerity ?
 ?

Click to expand...



I don't and neither do you... So why are you hellbent on prejudging what happens next?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			How do you know it was made without sincerity ?

If you don't accept It, as they haven't, what's next ? If it's not in the pursuit of some kind of compensation then what can it be ?
		
Click to expand...

Rather ironic that you were amused by people being offended on the womanâ€™s behalf, and yet now you seem determined that he deserves to have his apology accepted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			How do you know it was made without sincerity ?

If you don't accept It, as they haven't, what's next ? If it's not in the pursuit of some kind of compensation then what can it be ?
		
Click to expand...

Where does compensation come into it?
Whether they accept the apology or not, he should still be investigated and let the criminal system run its course.
Ryanair will be the ones targetted for any financial recompense.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Rather ironic that you were amused by people being offended on the womanâ€™s behalf, and yet now you seem determined that he deserves to have his apology accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Stop making things up, have another read of my posts, I couldn't careless, I'm questioning why an apology isn't accepted, for what reason ?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Where does compensation come into it?
Whether they accept the apology or not, he should still be investigated and let the criminal system run its course.
Ryanair will be the ones targetted for any financial recompense.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disputing any of that. 

Are you agreeing with me then that by not accepting an apology it's likely due to being in the pursuit of compensation


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Stop making things up, have another read of my posts, I couldn't careless, I'm questioning why an apology isn't accepted, for what reason ?
		
Click to expand...

You thought it was ridiculous that people were offended by something that didnâ€™t happen to them. By that token, why should you care that his apology isnâ€™t accepted?
People donâ€™t need to justify their opinion to you. Just like you donâ€™t have to, to me. 

Anyways, this will be the last snack Iâ€™ll feed you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Stop making things up, have another read of my posts, I couldn't careless, I'm questioning why an apology isn't accepted, for what reason ?
		
Click to expand...

Cabby old boy, Maybe the old lady didnt feel as if his apology was meant and maybe he's given it to relieve a bit of pressure off him. 

To assume its all about money is absurd.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm not disputing any of that.

Are you agreeing with me then that by not accepting an apology it's likely due to being in the pursuit of compensation
		
Click to expand...

No, I donâ€™t think the 2 things are related.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

Btw, why would Ryanair be responsible for  paying compenastion to the Lady?


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No, I donâ€™t think the 2 things are related.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so I'll ask again, by not accepting the apology, where does that leave her ? I'm genuinely not understanding if it's not to gain some form of compensation why not just accept, be it genuine or not and move on ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Ok, so I'll ask again, by not accepting the apology, where does that leave her ? I'm genuinely not understanding if it's not to gain some form of compensation why not just accept, be it genuine or not and move on ?
		
Click to expand...

Why should she accept it, he should of behaved himself.
It leaves her standing her ground and letting him know a simple apology means nothing.
It all started because she was too slow getting out of his way, forget the racist remark and that still leaves him as impatient ignorant disrespectful ar5e imo.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why should she accept it, he should of behaved himself.
It leaves her standing her ground and letting him know a simple apology means nothing.
It all started because she was too slow getting out of his way, forget the racist remark and that still leaves him as impatient ignorant disrespectful ar5e imo.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, why should she, it's her prerogative not to, so that should be the end of matters as far as she is concerned....correct ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			You're right, why should she, it's her prerogative not to, so that should be the end of matters as far as she is concerned....correct ?
		
Click to expand...

In terms of contact with him, yes. Itâ€™s a Police matter and she may or may not be happy with the outcome.
Iâ€™m sure she and her family will be kept upto date by the authorities, but that still has nothing to do if she accepts his apology or not.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Would you blame her if she seeked some form of compensation?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Would you blame her if she seeked some form of compensation?
		
Click to expand...

On what basis can she seek compo from Ryanair?


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Would you blame her if she seeked some form of compensation?
		
Click to expand...

she has no reason to seek compensation from Ryanair as they haven't caused her any sort of loss


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not saying she has any basis, I'm asking you, would you blame her if she did ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm not saying she has any basis, I'm asking you, would you blame her if she did ?
		
Click to expand...

Cabby lad, would you?


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm not saying she has any basis, I'm asking you, would you blame her if she did ?
		
Click to expand...

if she doesn't have any basis to sue them then that's the end of the matter


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

Dando said:



			if she doesn't have any basis to sue them then that's the end of the matter
		
Click to expand...

Would you blame her though?? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Would you blame her though?? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, would you blame her?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

Dando said:



			I don't know, would you blame her?
		
Click to expand...

Im asking you??

you must know!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			Would you blame her if she seeked some form of compensation?
		
Click to expand...

No, sue them for whatever reason some clever lawyer can come up with against Ryanair, their staff failed to protect her and dealt with it shockingly, imo.

Even if she only wins a penny it would hopefully stop any other person being treated the way she was


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

I suspect, as has been implied earlier in the topic, they (Woman and Daughter) have been approached/managed by someone/company etc and are being advised on how to deal with this, I'd also be amazed if they haven't been approached by a national newspaper to see their story given how news worthy it became, should they ? or would I ? absolutely, for every single penny.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 26, 2018)

I wouldn't accept an apology from him. It's purely designed to make him look and feel better and does nothing to change what he did. He could take his apology and stuff it up his 'arris.
Oh, and if she wants to sue Ryanair for the terrible way they handled the situation then good on her .....
There you go Cabby, an answer for you to twist around and start an argument with.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ryanair have issued a statement saying their staff weren't aware there had been racist abuse at the time of the incident.


----------

